# Ceramic CPU's Yield Contest



## cnbarr

Alright it is time for another contest, (Please take no offense glondor, I'm not trying to steal your thunder, just trying to spread the joy).

I recently ran two test batches of pentium ceramic cpu's, one broken into 3-5 pieces and one batch crushed to roughly 1/4", http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12845&start=240#p128847, 2lbs per batch or 32pcs per batch, to test the "to crush or not to crush" theory.

I owe all my recent success in refining to this forum, and all those who positively contribute, so this is my way of saying thank you. 

Now for the contest portion, Guess on the total yield of the two test batches combined (4lbs total, 64 cpu's), the closest one without going over wins. The closest that goes over takes 2nd place. Please only guess in 10th's of a gram as that is all my scale measures and only one guess per person. 

And as a bonus, guess the difference in weight between the two batches and win an extra prize.

The contest will run until February, 20 at 11:59 pm mst. after that guesses will not be accepted, and I will announce winners on my birthday February, 21, I will also pay shipping to all winners.    

1st place wins 1lb AMD Athelon/duron cpu's
2nd place wins 0.5lbs AMD Athelon/duron cpu's
Bonus prize 1 Pentium Pro cpu

Example of guess just so it is easier for me to keep track "19g, bonus 5g" 

Again thank you to all at GRF and good luck!

Chris


----------



## Geo

7.6

bonus 2.5

jeff


----------



## niteliteone

6.9g, bonus 1.1g

Tom C.


----------



## butcher

9.3g
0.3
:?:


----------



## samuel-a

4.8 g
0.3 g


----------



## qst42know

2.1, bonus .1


----------



## Sucho

4,5 g

bonus 0,6 g


----------



## patnor1011

4.8 bonus 0.8


----------



## jack_burton

15g, bonus 3g.


----------



## EDI Refining

4 grams bonus 0.5 g


----------



## etack

6.2g
bonus 1.1


----------



## martyn111

12.8 grams
0.4 grams difference


----------



## tek4g63

11.2g bonus 1.2g


----------



## glondor

17.6 bonus 5g


----------



## pinman

5g .9g


----------



## wrecker45

15.4 bonus 4.4 :mrgreen:


----------



## slickdogg

6.7g

bonus 1.4


----------



## escrap

7.1g
Bonus-1.5


----------



## Claudie

6.4 Grams 
Bonus .10 Grams


----------



## jmdlcar

13.7g bonus 1.3g


----------



## AztekShine

15.3g(bonus .4g)

My vote shouldnt count I just want to be a good sport!


----------



## niteliteone

AztekShine said:


> My vote shouldnt count I just wana be a good sport!



Why do you say this :?: 
A new member to the family is still a member of the family. 8) 

Tom C.


----------



## cnbarr

niteliteone said:


> AztekShine said:
> 
> 
> 
> My vote shouldnt count I just wana be a good sport!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say this :?:
> A new member to the family is still a member of the family. 8)
> 
> Tom C.
Click to expand...


I firmly agree with nitelite. :mrgreen:


----------



## kelly

6.1g
.3g bonus
Kelly


----------



## Auggie

Very wide discrepancies between the guesses. To those who guessed less than 10g: you do realize you're supposed to guess the total of BOTH batches, yes?


----------



## cnbarr

Auggie,
Your correct the total yield from both batches combined, I think the discrepancies between the guesses are attributed to those who have and those who have not refined Intel Pentium- A80502 series, or at least those who have not processed the separately.

I have only begun to scratch the surface of the "ceramic cpu yield conundrum", and in no way claim to be an expert. I have been running a lot of test batches to try to calculate yields by type, but everything I have learned in a short period of time is from this forum and taking everyone's sound words of advise "read read and re-read." 

Thank you all and good luck,
Chris


----------



## Merle

9.4 g, bonus 1.0g


----------



## gold4mike

11.5 grams total / .9 grams bonus


----------



## bigjohn

11.4 total grams
.9 difference


----------



## cnbarr

I may have to end this contest early too, if no more guesses come in.
Keep guessing what do you have to lose?

Good luck everyone and have a great weekend,
Chris


----------



## kuma

Hi Chris , how are tricks?
I hope your well!
I'll have a crack at it , It's a complete shot in the dark , but I'll say 3.1g - bonus 0.3g
Cheers!
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## cnbarr

kuma said:


> Hi Chris , how are tricks?
> I hope your well!
> I'll have a crack at it , It's a complete shot in the dark , but I'll say 3.1g - bonus 0.3g
> Cheers!
> All the best for now , and kind regards ,
> Chris :mrgreen:



Hey Kuma,
I can't get over it , even in written word your optimism is over overwhelmingly contagious. I thought I was a positive person, but you sir hold a three tiered trophy of optimism. 8) 8) 8) 

You have a fantastic weekend my friend  ,
Chris

PS. Has anyone else noticed there is a phenomenal amount of Chris' on this forum?


----------



## kuma

Hi Chris , how are tricks? :mrgreen: 



cnbarr said:


> kuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris , how are tricks?
> I hope your well!
> I'll have a crack at it , It's a complete shot in the dark , but I'll say 3.1g - bonus 0.3g
> Cheers!
> All the best for now , and kind regards ,
> Chris :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kuma,
> I can't get over it , even in written word your optimism is over overwhelmingly contagious. I thought I was a positive person, but you sir hold a three tiered trophy of optimism. 8) 8) 8)
> 
> You have a fantastic weekend my friend  ,
> Chris
> 
> PS. Has anyone else noticed there is a phenomenal amount of Chris' on this forum?
Click to expand...


Chuckles! Cheers chief! :lol: :lol: 
I have a good weekend planned , some mates over for some beers and a game of football on telly tommorow ( I don't really know how the game works , too much running around for me , I'm more of a fisherman , 8) :lol: ) , followed by a roast dinner on sunday.
That should keep me out of trouble for a couple of days! :mrgreen: 
By the way , I've noticed that about the Chris' thing too , I'm Christian though so I'm not sure if that counts , :roll: :lol: 
You have an amazing weekend too Chris!
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

5.1g bonus .4g


----------



## samuel-a

cnbarr

I think you can wrap it up and call it... 8)


----------



## cnbarr

samuel-a said:


> cnbarr
> 
> I think you can wrap it up and call it... 8)



What should I call it Sam? :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## cnbarr

Here is the current standings, 27 participants.

Geo-7.6 bonus 2.5
niteliteone-6.9g, bonus 1.1g
butcher-9.3g bonus 0.3
samuel-a-4.8 g bonus 0.3 g
qst42know-2.1, bonus .1
Sucho-4,5 g bonus 0,6 g
patnor1011-4.8 bonus 0.8
jack_burton-15g, bonus 3g
edi gold-4 grams bonus 0.5 g
etack-6.2g bonus 1.1
martyn111-12.8 grams bonus 0.4 grams
tek4g63-11.2g bonus 1.2g
glondor-17.6 bonus 5g
pinman-5g bonus .9g
wrecker45-15.4 bonus 4.4 
slickdogg-6.7g bonus 1.4
escrap-7.1g Bonus 1.5
Claudie-6.4 Grams Bonus .10 Grams
jmdlcar-13.7g bonus 1.3g
AztekShine-15.3g bonus .4g
kelly-6.1g bonus .3g
Merle-9.4 g, bonus 1.0g
gold4mike-11.5 grams bonus .9g
bigjohn-11.4g bonus .9g
kuma-3.1g - bonus 0.3g
Barren Realms 007-5.1g bonus .4g
ericrm-5.2 g bonus 0.0g

Edit: # of participants


----------



## ericrm

i will gess
5.2 g bonus 0.0g


----------



## Meh

I have absolutely no idea what to expect, so here's my shot in the dark:

7.5 g
.4 difference


----------



## joem

5.6 and 1.5


----------



## cnbarr

Alright I'm going to end the contest early, I will take guesses until 11:59 PM February 13, and announce the winners on February 14.

Again good luck everyone and thank you for playing along 8) 8) 8) 
Chris


----------



## Claudie

Thank you for doing this contest Chris. We all learn from the results, so in a way, we are all winners.


----------



## cnbarr

Claudie said:


> Thank you for doing this contest Chris. We all learn from the results, so in a way, we are all winners.



Thank you Claudie,
I have never felt more welcome on the internet then I feel here, The family like orientation on this forum is fantastic, and I am more then grateful I found a place and community I can call family and home. I have learned so much in a short period of time, and will continue to learn, and I have took heed to all the wisdom I could attain. 

So thank you everyone, 
Chris


----------



## Claudie

I have learned a lot here too, and not just about refining PMs. I look forward to reading the new posts each day. I think there is a lot of honesty here that is very difficult to find on the internet today. The sharing, caring, and openness of the members is a rare find. The moderators do an excellent job of keeping the spammers out, and the members in line. This is a great place to learn and make some new friends, I really enjoy coming here. :|


----------



## AztekShine

8). B)


----------



## AztekShine

cnbarr said:


> I may have to end this contest early too, if no more guesses come in.
> Keep guessing what do you have to lose?
> 
> Good luck everyone and have a great weekend,
> Chris



This is where I lost it  sorry for makeing it rain


----------



## AztekShine

Whoops


----------



## Harold_V

It is my hunch that readers should vote ONE TIME ONLY. After all, if every reader votes every possibility, how does anyone win?

If this contest was mine, I'd delete any duplicate votes. Can't do that without the permission of cnbarr. 

Should I?

Harold


----------



## niteliteone

Harold,
You were correct on the "only one vote per member"


cnbarr said:


> (snip)
> Now for the contest portion, Guess on the total yield of the two test batches combined (4lbs total, 64 cpu's), the closest one without going over wins. The closest that goes over takes 2nd place. Please only guess in 10th's of a gram as that is all my scale measures and *only one guess per person.*
> (snip)


Tom C.


----------



## rich_2137

10.7 b .6


----------



## cnbarr

niteliteone said:


> Harold,
> You were correct on the "only one vote per member"
> 
> 
> cnbarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)
> Now for the contest portion, Guess on the total yield of the two test batches combined (4lbs total, 64 cpu's), the closest one without going over wins. The closest that goes over takes 2nd place. Please only guess in 10th's of a gram as that is all my scale measures and *only one guess per person.*
> (snip)
> 
> 
> 
> Tom C.
Click to expand...


Yes only one vote per person, and Harold you can delete any double and triple posts if you would like, I have a list of all the guesses and will only count first guesses.


----------



## willto

3.5 grams b. 5 grams


----------



## AztekShine

Haha sorry but when I read keep votin guys I assumed the wrong option I'll remove all but my first ... 

My bad I got excited..


----------



## cnbarr

No worries Aztek, I just want it to be fair for everyone. 8)


----------



## metatp

I'll guess 7.8g and bonus 0.7g

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## cnbarr

A little less then 2hrs left get those guesses in.


----------



## cnbarr

Alright we have the winners. 8)

1st place edi-gold with 4g prize-1lb ceramic AMD duron/athelon cpu's
2nd place Sucho with 4.5g prize-0.5lb ceramic AMD duron/athelon cpu's
Bonus ericrm with 0.0g prize-1 pentium pro

I have posted the results of the contest in this thread because that's where it started http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12845&p=130756#p130756

Thanks everyone for playing along, and providing an awesome environment to come and learn and make new friends.

Congrats to the winners, pm me your info and I will get those in the mail.

Thank you all again,
Chris


----------



## ericrm

hahaha nice 8) 
thank you chris
so the final answer is that there is not any difference with breaking cpu in piece rather than just open them... at least for those particular one

good work :lol:


----------



## cnbarr

ericrm said:


> hahaha nice 8)
> thank you chris
> so the final answer is that there is not any difference with breaking cpu in piece rather than just open them... at least for those particular one
> 
> good work :lol:



Yes, there was no difference in yield, but What I did find out is that the crushed batch finished much faster then the broken batch, so they seem to process faster being crushed then not crushed.


----------



## ericrm

i cant talk for others 
but personnaly i will not broke mine in piece anymore,
i will remove the lid end put them on the side 
may i ask if you have found any silver or palladium in your nitric acid?


----------



## Thinksilver

37.7 grams, bonus 9.6


----------



## cnbarr

ericrm said:


> i cant talk for others
> but personnaly i will not broke mine in piece anymore,
> i will remove the lid end put them on the side
> may i ask if you have found any silver or palladium in your nitric acid?



I don't have test solution for silver yet, bet stannous test did show a slight positive for palladium.


----------



## kuma

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
I just wanted to quickly say nice work to the winners , and nice work Chris for putting on another contest! 8) 
All the best everybody , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## ericrm

hi Chris
i just receive my price ,excellent 
thank you again for this contest
Eric


----------



## cnbarr

Hey Eric,
Your welcome, no worries, let us know what you yield out of it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## patnor1011

I received second prize on behalf of Sucho, we both thank you. 8)


----------



## ericrm

i will try my best


----------



## hinv

At around 4 grams yeild for 4 lbs or 64 that says to me either you are not getting out what you shold be or the list http://www.scribd.com/doc/45189378/Gold-Content-List-in-CPU-Chips is way off as their yeald calculates to 7.68 grams. I suspect that he could have gotten a little more, but that the list sighted is a bit off!

I know this is late, but I hope someone else doesn't get fooled by that list.


----------



## samuel-a

That list is a little too generous and somewhat inaccurate. I wouldn't suggest to buy scrap according to it, but it does give the general idea of what worth more and what worth less.


----------

